# How much vitamin E for body butter?



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi all!  I'm thinking of adding vitamin e to my body butter for label appeal and  to extend the shelf life even more.  How much would you add to 8 cups of oils/butters?  

Thanks!


----------



## seven (Aug 11, 2014)

i usually added around 0.5-1%


----------



## Lindy (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah I was going to say 1%


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Aug 11, 2014)

Should T-50 be ok, or do I need to spring for the more expensive T-90? (for keeping the oils/butters from going rancid)

Thanks!


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Sep 27, 2014)

Which vitamin E should I use? T-50 or T-90? Also, do effective usage rates differ between them?  

Thank you!


----------



## Aline (Sep 27, 2014)

T50 has 50% veg oil and T90 10% so I would go by price - taking into account that you would use approximately half as much T90 as T50. 

I find T50 pretty thick so I would imagine T90 is even thicker (for me that is another reason to get T50).

Aloha, Aline


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks Aline!


----------

